# Dollarville Flooding



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

Did'th they flood the River there. Is the fishin any good?


----------



## spuds (Dec 21, 2003)

Dollarville dam is in and it is flooded but I don't know how the fishing is right now.


----------



## Tahquamenon (Feb 15, 2001)

Brother was on the upper Tahquamenon this week end and said the water is high. Didn't have any luck he said, but the last time he was up there he was trolling and caught nothing but clams.


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

Tahquamenon said:


> Brother was on the upper Tahquamenon this week end and said the water is high. Didn't have any luck he said, but the last time he was up there he was trolling and caught nothing but clams.


What was he using for bait? :fish2: Bump


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

secondgear said:


> What was he using for bait? :fish2: Bump


 :fish2: 
I remember back a long time ago, about the dollarville flooding. I thought it would be a good thing for SMB, Pike and other fish. No reports? Thanks SG


----------



## n.pike (Aug 23, 2002)

I have done well on pike there. Lots of good cover, so weedless spoons worked the best.


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks for your reply Pike, Northern's are fun to catch. Smb are better eating. I will be in Mi. in July. Doubt I will make it that far north. I wish. One day? Family you know. But will have a great time near Lower/Rose City. Catching SMB and Trout.


----------

